# Possible to Get a Virus Via AVI/MP4 file?



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi,

I was just wondering if it was possible to get a virus via an AVI or MP4 file.

Thanks.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

As long as you get from a legitimate source, such as itunes you have no need to worry. :smile:

Zealex.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's possible especially with P2P downloads, legitimate sources as mentioned by Zealex are indeed safer.


----------

